# Suggestions needed



## Andy Quosdorff (Dec 6, 2019)

I just bought a Sony a6000 with the kit 16-55mm lens.  I am looking for suggestions for one or two more lenses that will not bankrupt me.  I prefer to shoot landscape, cityscape and street photography.  Any input welcomed.


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 12, 2019)

Andy Quosdorff said:


> I just bought a Sony a6000 with the kit 16-55mm lens.  I am looking for suggestions for one or two more lenses that will not bankrupt me.  I prefer to shoot landscape, cityscape and street photography.  Any input welcomed.


What range are you looking for and do you want a zoom lens or prime, fast lens or is variable aperture okay? 

It was hard to find fast glass and primes that were affordable for Sony IMO. I left the Sony ecosystem years ago because of the lack of affordable gear. You have a lot more options now though, than when I was using a A330 6-8years ago, a $200 prime was nearly a dream lol. You've got a lot more options these days. 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-d...photo-zoom-lens-black/6639335.p?skuId=6639335 this zoom is pretty good considering the price point.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-f...-sony-e-mount-cameras/6383110.p?skuId=6383110 this prime is pretty cheap.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 12, 2019)

300mm would be very useful, good luck...........


----------



## Andy Quosdorff (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks ecphoto, those two are pretty much what I'm looking for.


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Either a 35 or 60mm. 

If budget is a huge concern, look into used. 

But for what you are doing, that would be the closest.


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 13, 2019)

Andy Quosdorff said:


> Thanks ecphoto, those two are pretty much what I'm looking for.


Awesome! Glad it was helpful.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

